# For odds&sods or any other Moto Bike expert



## mobilerd (Feb 2, 2011)

What size (in mm) 3 piece crank set will work on the Moto Bike?


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 15, 2011)

hey brotha 165s to about 170s will work


----------



## Yardsaleman (Mar 18, 2011)

They run up to 180mm


----------

